# "in"-suffix



## darush

Hello,
what is the meaning of "in" suffix in some Russian last names? for example Pushkin, Zaborin, Putin, etc.
I also like to know the full-meanig of these three names please: Putin, Pushkin and Stalin.
Thanks In Advance


----------



## Avanpost

Hello!
Our surnames (last names), unlike muslim's last names, don't have meanings. But first names do.


----------



## gvozd

Avanpost said:


> Our surnames (last names), unlike muslim's last names, don't have meanings.



Oh, yes?


----------



## OlegVegan

darush said:


> Hello,
> what is the meaning of "in" suffix in some Russian last names? for example Pushkin, Zaborin, Putin, etc.
> I also like to know the full-meanig of these three names please: Putin, Pushkin and Stalin.
> Thanks In Advance


Actually *in* at the end of word sometimes shows possession... And some surnames are sound like items\things. Like Stalin for an example. It sounds like *Сталь *(Steel) with IN at the end it starts to sound something like *Made out of steel, Belongs to steel*


----------



## OlegVegan

darush said:


> Zaborin


*Забор *is a Fence. So *Заборин *sounds a bit like *The one, who belong to a fence*, yeah, that's sound stupid, I know, but it is what it is =)


----------



## Avanpost

gvozd said:


> Oh, yes?


Indeed. Russian surnames have no senses, despite the fact that they could be formed from usual russian words (animals and craftsmen)


----------



## darush

OlegVegan said:


> Actually *in* at the end of word sometimes shows possession... And some surnames are sound like items\things. Like Stalin for an example. It sounds like *Сталь *(Steel) with IN at the end it starts to sound something like *Made out of steel, Belongs to steel*


thank you. so Russian "in" is almost equl to "in" in Persian. If I translate "stalin"  into Persian it would be "puladin" (pulad+in).
and do you agree with Avanpost and gvozd on _meaning of Russian last names_?


----------



## Avanpost

OlegVegan said:


> Actually *in* at the end of word sometimes shows possession... And some surnames are sound like items\things. Like Stalin for an example. It sounds like *Сталь *(Steel) with IN at the end it starts to sound something like *Made out of steel, Belongs to steel*


Stalin is a nickname. His real surname was Djugashvilly -- Georgian surname.


----------



## Maroseika

darush said:


> do you agree with Avanpost and gvozd on _being__meaningless of Russian last names_?


Of course, not, all of them have some meaning, although not every name is so evident as those three you asked about.
Пушкин is connected with пушка - gun. 
Путин is most likely connected with ancient Russian proper name Путя.

By the way, Gvozd also meant our surnames were not meaningless.


----------



## rusita preciosa

You may find this thread interesting


----------



## darush

thank you all


----------



## OlegVegan

darush said:


> do you agree with Avanpost and gvozd on _being __meaningless of Russian last names_?


Some of them doesn't have any scence, some of them have some *root*, wich one helps to create the last name. 50\50 maybe.
Like... Rasputin came from... *Распутство *wich means* profligacy*, but *Lenin*,* Putin*... I can't find any words that fit that names, close ones are *Лень *(laziness) и *Путь *(way, road) =D But that's just my ​guess =)


----------



## Maroseika

OlegVegan said:


> I can't find any words that fit that names, close ones are *Лень *(laziness)



Sic transit gloria mundi...
Ленин is from Лена - the name of the river. There are several versions explaining what Lena has to do with Lenin, but the very connection is not argued as far as I know. However alias is not a good example anyway.


----------



## Avanpost

By the way, Lenin isn't a real last name too. It's a political nickname like Stalin. His real last name was Ulyanov.


----------



## darush

Maroseika said:


> Пушкин is connected with пушка - gun.
> .


and this is why he dueled


----------



## darush

thank you again, helpful indeed.


----------



## Maroseika

darush said:


> and this is why he dueled


Not gun actually, but cannon.


----------



## OlegVegan

Maroseika said:


> Not gun actually, but cannon.


Пушка is a slang way to say *Gun*, so that's sounds legit =D


----------

